
Top 5 Free WordPress Plugins You Actually Need - nitin7ind
http://www.paradoxland.com/top-5-free-wordpress-plugins-you-actually-need/
======
dazc
A list of 5 plugins you definitely don't need would include the same 5
mentioned here. And Yoast, oh boy??

